# Jinxy says, Hi



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi All,
Thanks for allowing us to join. This is Jinxy. I think she is a Birman breed but she was dumped at the local city animal shelter as a kitten, which seems strange. She was the only one left from her littermates so I have no idea what they looked like. My last cats were normal short haired black cats along with my dear Calico, Chloe, that recently went to the Rainbow Bridge at 20 1/2 years old. Can anyone advise if Jinxy is a Birman? I have read up on them and she has the typical personality of a birman as well as the markings and very brightblue eyes. She is very loving and has no fear of humans, other cats, dogs, nothing fazes her. I look forward to being a member here and thanks again


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello Jinxy's Dad, and welcome. Your girl is a beauty! Not familiar with her breed, but others here may be able to help. And I'm very sorry to hear that Chloe has passed. You must have had an amazing life together, and please take comfort in knowing that you gave her a lifetime full of love. Jinxy sounds like such a wonderful cat and I hope you'll have many happy years together too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She sure looks like a Birman to me. If you click on my signature, you'll see Cinderella, a purebred Birman, with papers, being given away for free on Craigslist. Her owner was a hoarder, it was a terrible situation. I had no intention of keeping her, I had no cats, I just wanted her out of there. Well, that plan lasted for almost four hours. 

I'm so sorry about Chloe, I lost Cali, one of my little calicos, too (I still have her sister). 

Jinxy is gorgeous, I hope she has a long and wonderful life with you.


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks for the replies, very nice of you.
I see your Birman and she sure looks similar. Jinxy is an amazing animal. I call her my cat-dog. She follows me around the house and loves to play. She fetches like a dog and loves her play mice. She is vocal, but her meow is so soft and quiet. She is quite the athlete, yet is clumsy at times. She likes to sleep on her back with legs spread and occasionally rolls right off whatever she is sleeping on. But she is also the sweetest cat I have met. I am totally infatuated with her. Here is a picture of my Chloe girl shortly before passing at over 20 years old. She was never sick a day in her life. Just old age caught up with her.


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

Pic below shows a young Chloe with my young daughter. Next pic is old Chloe with my same daughters young child.


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

And Marie, very sorry for your loss of Cali. Hoping all the good memories help us thru the painful times. I also lost my wonderful dog Willow a year ago. She was the best darn companion anyone could ask for. Her and Chloe had good times together. Here is a pic of them hanging out in the back yard together.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such sweet pictures!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Jinxy's Dad, she is a beautiful girl and certainly looks like a Birman to me. We had a similar cat, Cleo, who had the same markings. She was my first cat and still holds a special place in my heart. Odd, but occasionally we run across these "exotic" mixes at rescue shelters and it just perplexes me. We recently adopted Bugsy, who is a 6 year-old Bombay/Manx mix and is just the most special cat ever. His originally owner passed away and he was only fostered for 3 weeks before we adopted him. I feel very lucky. 

I'm so sorry about Chloe, but at least she lived a good long life and obviously knew she was loved. Our cats have usually died of old age, although we recently lost our beautiful 6 year-old black cat Toby to asthma. It is difficult to lose one so young.

Glad to have you here, and welcome to you and your beautiful Jinxy!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Beautiful and heart-warming pictures, JF. The one with Chloe, your daughter, and granddaughter is absolutely precious. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks again for the replies. Chloe had a good life. She ruled the house with a dog and 3 other cats, she was queen. She was also very sweet, but never liked the other cats. Jinxy tried her best to make friends, but Chloe never warmed up to her. Here is a pic where Chloe was asleep and Jinxy slowly moved next to Chloe and layed down. And a pic of my granddaughter reading a book to Jinxy. We are really enjoying this site and all of your comments to and pictures. Thanks again


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

Good question. The last dozen years we have had multiple pets and it is actually nice to only have one. Also, even though Jinxy is totally at ease with other cats, she has a jealous side. She has picked me as her favorite (which pisses off my wife) and will drop whatever she is doing at the sound of my voice. She has even learned the sound of my car alarm and meets me at the door. It seems that when I pay attention to other pets, she will go pout and hide in the closet, giving me the silent treatment for a while. So not sure she would be cool with another cat if I paid much attention to it. A thing happened with our dog, which was supposed to be more for my wife and kids, and she was supposed to like females and not be keen on men. But she quickly bonded to me (again, pissing my wife off). So if we got another cat, and it gravitated to me, my wife would probably want to kill me and Jinxy would maybe be jealous. 
Do cats get over that jealousy with time? I'm sure Jinxy would love to have a playmate though, cuz she is the most playful cat I have ever had, so a little torn.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Getting another cat isn't an easy decision to make (and we'd miss you if your wife killed you!) because it always changes the dynamics in our homes, sometimes in a good way and sometimes leads to us question our sanity. 

We got Kate first. We love her, but Kate as far as the cat world goes is kind of a dud. Her favorite past-time is to be petted and only plays a couple of times a day with lots of coaxing. Then we got Coco. She took to Kate right away, but was a ball of energy and often drove Kate nuts. Then we got Sophie who was playful, fun-loving, got along great with people and other cats, and we sure she'd make a good playmate for Coco. I've never been so wrong about anything in my life! I don't know if other cats get over it, but Coco was extremely jealous and needed lots of extra attention just to keep the peace. We absolutely adored her, but man she was a lot of work.

So whatever you decide... you're on your own! 🙀


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks for relying your experience. Whatever we do isn't happening anytime soon. But your scenario is what I'm afraid of. She is such a great member of our family that I would hate to upset the dynamics. She seems very content and happy as the only cat in the house now


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I got a second cat, my relationship with Cinderella was never quite the same. She absolutely loved being the only cat, but I kind of felt pressured to get a second cat after being told "only" cats are lonely and need a friend. I was new to the cat world so I didn't know any better.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

We had Andy and Toby, who got along well. We lost Toby due to severe asthma. It was actually a relief to have only one cat. It was so easy to feed Andy and clean his litter box. But we wondered if Andy was bored and needed another companion. So we adopted Bugsy a few weeks ago and the chemistry has been magic. Andy is so more confident and they are now so close. They play together and groom each other. This has created a great balance in our family. I would never dismiss the thought of adding a second cat. It just has to be done correctly, with "introducing" them over a several day period.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, I was just sharing my experience. Cleo was young and wanted to be friends with Cinderella, but it never happened, even with a proper introduction. So I adopted the twins. That was a good decision. Cinderella even put up with them, probably because they were so tiny.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> We had Andy and Toby, who got along well. We lost Toby due to severe asthma. It was actually a relief to have only one cat. It was so easy to feed Andy and clean his litter box. But we wondered if Andy was bored and needed another companion. So we adopted Bugsy a few weeks ago and the chemistry has been magic. Andy is so more confident and they are now so close. They play together and groom each other. This has created a great balance in our family. I would never dismiss the thought of adding a second cat. It just has to be done correctly, with "introducing" them over a several day period.


You know I'm very glad that everything worked out for you as well as it did, and certainly wouldn't want to discourage anybody from adopting another pet. But sometimes no matter what we do, even if we do everything we're supposed to do, cat introductions don't always go smoothly and require a lot more time and effort than was anticipated. And some cats never get along and may have to be re-homed so nobody gets hurt. So I think that before we bring another pet into our home, we should consider all of the potential outcomes and decide if we are willing and able to deal with them.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

I hear you, and we were very fortunate. Not all cats get along so well. We've seen that in our household in the past. This time around we were very aware of the personality of the cat that was already in our household and that of the one we were adopting. Both were adults, both were neutered males and both were similar in age and temperament. That made the transition a lot easier. I agree that adopting a second cat isn't ideal for every household.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

I love that Tiger and Crackhead hang out together! You're absolutely right... if you have an older cat that is used to being head of the household it is a better bet to adopt TWO kittens that will keep each other entertained and occasionally engage the older cat. Good move!


----------

